# Lamentation



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I wrote this piece for performance at open mics in my city, and also as a vent of my frustrations, lol.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't believe there is anything wrong, but it seems to me you are mixing some more recognizable conventional harmony with some very unconventional, which confounds expectation. in the end, I'm not sure if it all gels.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

You've got some good ideas in there and some nice harmonies, but I think if you're aiming for a "Lamentation" then possibly you need a stronger more consistent melody. By that I mean that it didn't feel sad enough to me or have enough longing within the phrases, and so I couldn't grab onto a melodic theme or motive that made me feel what you suggest by the title.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Good point Mark. The title was somewhat makeshift.


----------

